# OLD Pass Cavalo Survey



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*!870's*


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*As you might notice from map*

Whats labeled the middle ground is now submerged and called the lump - the deep channel entry was through what is now called Sunday Beach and several islands were in the mouth - even though a lot has changed many features are still there including the j hook -


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Neat


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pelican Island was still in the upper end of the pass when I was a kid.

TH


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder what would have happened to a MirroLure tossed into Pass Cavallo 200 years ago, during summer.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> I wonder what would have happened to a MirroLure tossed into Pass Cavallo 200 years ago, during summer.


Judging by my luck lately if I was throwing it probably nothing other than getting wet.:fish:


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

LaddH said:


> Judging by my luck lately if I was throwing it probably nothing other than getting wet.:fish:


 I was there last Saturday and the Pass has changed a lot in the last year.
The spit of land on the south side close to the surf extends probably 4 or 5 hundred yards back toward the bay. The cove formed by this spit is becoming another Sunday beach with people hanging out and playing in the water. It looks safe in there but folks should not get too comfortable with this area . It can change quick.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Largest Bull Sharks on Texas Coast*



LaddH said:


> I was there last Saturday and the Pass has changed a lot in the last year.
> The spit of land on the south side close to the surf extends probably 4 or 5 hundred yards back toward the bay. The cove formed by this spit is becoming another Sunday beach with people hanging out and playing in the water. It looks safe in there but folks should not get too comfortable with this area . It can change quick.


hang just off the sandbar there - swimming?playing in the surf near a pass is asking for trouble -


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*New Pass survey*

Is there a more recent survey or just Google earth?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Bob Haley said:


> Is there a more recent survey or just Google earth?


Both recent and all historical charts can be found here.

http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/mcd/OnLineViewer.html

Go to the Historical Charts and do a search for "Matagorda"

Aerial photos of the Pass and all passes in Texas are at this site.

http://texascoastgeology.com/passes/passcavallo.html

Both are good sites for info about the Texas coast.


----------



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

The pass is way different this year. Watch out for the sand bar on the red side seaward of the old cg station. I was shocked at how far that sandbar sticks out there now.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

In a few years they will probably try to dredge Pass Cavallo, re-open it. :headknock


----------

